# 3-12-11 thru 3-31-11 Fishing Reports... Bring your Pix!



## Kwesi W. (Apr 14, 2006)

Im sure most of us have had a chance to get out on the water, and hopefully had at least one fish on.. Anyway Im starting this tread for us that would like to post pictures without writing a report for whatever reason... Ok me first... Don't laugh if yours is bigger than mine!!!!


----------



## Kwesi W. (Apr 14, 2006)




----------



## SevernaParkFishH (Mar 29, 2005)

Nice Job wish I could be out there. Looks like fun!


----------



## John81 (Apr 24, 2007)

Those are some big perch you got there kmw


----------



## Jamaican Fisher (Mar 28, 2004)

kmw21230 said:


> Im sure most of us have had a chance to get out on the water, and hopefully had at least one fish on.. Anyway Im starting this tread for us that would like to post pictures without writing a report for whatever reason... Ok me first... Don't laugh if yours is bigger than mine!!!!


KMW how did post pictures on this forum? Please help. Thnx.


----------



## SpeedRacer (Sep 5, 2010)

Looks like you guys had a great day. I wish I were out there to fish and meet you guys.


----------



## therevolution (Oct 12, 2010)

From Rocky gorge on 3/18


----------



## surfnsam (Apr 28, 2008)

1 from yesterday. kmw next time i see you i'll give you your breakaway sinker back i pullled in


----------



## Andre (Mar 15, 2003)

Centennial 3-19-11...Another angler's catch


----------



## Andre (Mar 15, 2003)

1 of 8 caught 3-19-11...Centennial lake


----------



## BigJeff823 (Oct 14, 2002)

I like the Crappie pictures;at least you can eat them too.Wait a couple mounths the pics will get better;will have Blues,Flounder,Tog,Croakers,and maybe even some Gray Trout(I HOPE).


----------



## shadyfisher85 (Mar 17, 2010)

Some perch from 3/12/11 8.5-10.5 inches
Beachwood park. I got some bigger ones today but not as many

therevelolution,
That's a hoss of a bass! Glad you cracked the Rocky Gorge code.


----------



## therevolution (Oct 12, 2010)

Thanks, its the biggest largemouth Ive
ever caught. I thought it was a dink cuz it hit so lightly.


----------



## TunaFish (Aug 16, 2001)

Hey K,

You've been catching my fish!!!! LOL!!


----------



## Kwesi W. (Apr 14, 2006)

Sam, that's a lot.. I thought I was never going to see that sinker again... LOL 
Tuna, I see you've been spending some time on the sand... Sweet..
Dre, I see you're going well with the fresh water fishing not come play with the big boys.. LOL
JF, I upload all my pictures to PHOTOBUCKET.com and the post the link on the page..

Here's what I did last night.. 9 hours for fishing all this is all I got.. 2 shoolies, and 2 perch...


----------



## NISMO_FISHIN (Oct 15, 2008)

My son FISH FREAK had our winner yesterday








But at least dad didn't get the skunk


----------



## twcrawford (Aug 27, 2009)

3-19-2011 Potomac River

My son and I had a good run at the Perch yesterday. We also scored a couple cats (not pictured).

Thanks Earl of DC! 
Croaker D, where you at mayne? 

:fishing:


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

kmw21230 thanks for starting this thread - excellent idea. Perhaps this could be a weekly posting running Friday thru Thursday. I'm really enjoying this.


----------



## Tracker16 (Feb 16, 2009)

Only caught one striper yesterday at FSP a little 22" er Forgot to bring my cell so no picture.


----------



## bloodworm (Jan 5, 2007)

I will be at SPSP tomorrow morning I'm the young man w/ a ball cap and my cart I will try to post a report


----------



## Kwesi W. (Apr 14, 2006)

NO problem.. I weekly thread would be a great Idea... Or maybe even a monthly thread..


----------



## Lee.MD (Apr 10, 2010)

cant get my pics posted, anyway...caught 6 nice size bass in rocky george today.


----------



## zam (Jun 16, 2004)

Here one of the ten trophies I caught today


----------



## Hysteresis (Oct 20, 2010)

Nice catches and congratulations!!! I have been using non-barb inline circle hooks on fish finder rigs for this C/R season, had some successes but also missed a lot of hits. Guess double rigs with non-circle bait hooks can really help you chances. By the way no offense did I see an open fly in one of the pictures?


----------



## Kwesi W. (Apr 14, 2006)

Hysteresis said:


> Nice catches and congratulations!!! I have been using non-barb inline circle hooks on fish finder rigs for this C/R season, had some successes but also missed a lot of hits. Guess double rigs with non-circle bait hooks can really help you chances. By the way no offense did I see an open fly in one of the pictures?


 I guess we know what part of the picture you were focusing on.. LOL


----------



## Hysteresis (Oct 20, 2010)

kmw21230 said:


> I guess we know what part of the picture you were focusing on.. LOL



Again no offense Mister. I want to be a good fisherman and to be a good fisherman you must pay the dues, and being keenly observant is a very important part of paying the dues. The fishing gear setup, cast distance, tide table, etc, etc are all important. But it could be often ignored that a fisherman’s attire fashion might also be a very important part of the fishing mojo, you know, to draw the fish in, especially during a spawning season.


----------



## twcrawford (Aug 27, 2009)

lmao


----------



## Kwesi W. (Apr 14, 2006)

No offense Taken..... time on the water+willingness to learn+thinking out of the box = the making of a good fisherman.. 



Hysteresis said:


> Again no offense Mister. I want to be a good fisherman and to be a good fisherman you must pay the dues, and being keenly observant is a very important part of paying the dues. The fishing gear setup, cast distance, tide table, etc, etc are all important. But it could be often ignored that a fisherman’s attire fashion might also be a very important part of the fishing mojo, you know, to draw the fish in, especially during a spawning season.


----------



## TunaFish (Aug 16, 2001)

kmw21230 said:


> Tuna, I see you've been spending some time on the sand... Sweet..


Yeah, I've been catching them real good so far, but they're either a 13'' or 20''. Not complaining though, just strange to see 20'' clones. LOL!!


----------



## Kwesi W. (Apr 14, 2006)

Yeah I've been in them pretty good too.. Nothing over low 20's but it's still sweet to feel them fight.


----------



## Hysteresis (Oct 20, 2010)

Same here. Lots of juveniles 20" plus/minus. I want to catch some big cows to test my setups and my arms. Damn those fish are fat. Sorry I really mean those fish are "rotund", "fleshy", or "stout". I put on a few winter pounds myself and I guess the fish did it too. 


kmw21230 said:


> Yeah I've been in them pretty good too.. Nothing over low 20's but it's still sweet to feel them fight.


----------



## Lipyourown (May 11, 2005)

*3/19*

Thread needed some size to it


----------



## Kwesi W. (Apr 14, 2006)

Lipyourown said:


> Thread needed some size to it


Perfect timing.. I HEARD you caught a monster and was about to send you several THOUSAND pm's to get you to post a pix... Great Job Mike...


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Great work guys. Congrats.


----------



## Andre (Mar 15, 2003)

Still pissing off the pier kid !!!!..lol


----------



## Big Rad (May 19, 2003)

Andre said:


> Still pissing off the pier kid !!!!..lol


Glad he didn't say he was checking the water depth or temperature.....LMBO


----------



## Lee.MD (Apr 10, 2010)

Andre said:


> Still pissing off the pier kid !!!!..lol


You gotta show me how to catch bass at centennial, I can never catch anything there...LOL


----------



## Lipyourown (May 11, 2005)

kmw, thanks, see you at the fling


----------



## bloodworm (Jan 5, 2007)

nice one there is that at SPSP


----------



## Andre (Mar 15, 2003)

crankbait ....Centennial 3/21/11

Big rad...When i heard RP said it I fell out !!!!!!

Niice fish ...Therevolution

Hey Lee md 
Now is the time ....spinnerbaits and crankbaits are giving them up


----------



## Lee.MD (Apr 10, 2010)

did you fished the rock side or the boat house?


----------



## Andre (Mar 15, 2003)

Lee.MD said:


> did you fished the rock side or the boat house?


Rockside...the first wave are on the flats


----------



## striper junkie (Mar 25, 2011)

Lipyourown said:


> Thread needed some size to it


This pic looks familiar..... wait, I think I may have taken this picture! I told you I would check out you southern guys' forum. That was quite the fish. congrats again.


----------



## Kwesi W. (Apr 14, 2006)

I'll be there today around 12pm.... I'll be the one with the red hoodie and the surf cart.. IF you see me stop by and say Hi....


----------



## Kwesi W. (Apr 14, 2006)




----------



## dcheng01 (Dec 1, 2010)

It was nice to be out there with KMW. Thanks for everything.


----------



## BlueHwy (Sep 1, 2009)

Andre said:


> crankbait ....Centennial 3/21/11


Very nice fish Andre


----------



## damian.ma (Apr 16, 2010)

kmw21230 said:


> I'll be there today around 12pm.... I'll be the one with the red hoodie and the surf cart.. IF you see me stop by and say Hi....


 Just curious, what rod is that( the one with the split cork grip)? looks nice


----------



## Jamaican Fisher (Mar 28, 2004)

JF, I upload all my pictures to PHOTOBUCKET.com and the post the link on the page..

Thanks KMW...good looking out...I`m going run with it.


----------



## Kwesi W. (Apr 14, 2006)

damian.ma said:


> Just curious, what rod is that( the one with the split cork grip)? looks nice


Check out my post on the open forum titled "Black Mamba" .... that rod really impressed me..


----------



## Andre (Mar 15, 2003)

BlueHwy said:


> Very nice fish Andre


Thanks Blue

Niiice combo and small action kid


----------



## twcrawford (Aug 27, 2009)

Catching at Marshall was officially very slow/to non-existent yesterday...BUT I did run into some of my new friends and had a great time. I managed to catch my first Yellow Perch ever. 

Yellow Perch is officially crossed off my Fishing Bucket List.


----------



## Jamaican Fisher (Mar 28, 2004)

Great catch and pic.Thanks for sharing.


----------



## zam (Jun 16, 2004)

Its been a slow week for me, but I did manage a few pickerel at loch raven


----------



## Kwesi W. (Apr 14, 2006)

Nice Picture....


----------



## Andre (Mar 15, 2003)

Zam
Did you hit him off the yellow jig ?

Niice catch


----------



## twcrawford (Aug 27, 2009)

Jamaican Fisher said:


> Great catch and pic.Thanks for sharing.


 Thanks JF!


----------



## Jamaican Fisher (Mar 28, 2004)

*Haines Point Blue Catfish*

Out for some night fishing, so I headed to Haines Point and picked up a nice blue catfish. I loved the fight bringing it in. I later released it.

Tight lines...


----------



## Jamaican Fisher (Mar 28, 2004)

*Haines Point Channel Catfish*

Blue channel catfish...put up a great fight:fishing:


----------



## Andre (Mar 15, 2003)

J/f
Niiiice !!!!!


I really like the second shot ...Caught on what ?


----------



## Jamaican Fisher (Mar 28, 2004)

Andre said:


> J/f
> Niiiice !!!!!
> 
> 
> I really like the second shot ...Caught on what ?


Thanks Andre...fresh cut herring


----------



## Jamaican Fisher (Mar 28, 2004)

*Haines Point fishing at night*

Haines Point fishing at night is very therapeutic.


----------



## Croaker D (Apr 18, 2010)

I have never been one to take photos of my catch whether a cooler full or a monster of a fish but reading and looking at this thread gives me something to think about for this year! Nice work guys ....


----------



## zam (Jun 16, 2004)

Andre said:


> Zam
> Did you hit him off the yellow jig ?
> 
> Niice catch


Yeah, I caught it on the yellow twister tail in the picture, A guy came up to me right when I was reeling in and asked me if I caught anything, I said no, then we both saw the pickerel swimming towards my lure. I was getting ready to pull the lure out of the water, but I kept it in the water and the fish hit it..the pickerel in the other picture was caught on a spinnerbait


----------



## Kwesi W. (Apr 14, 2006)

Nice Job JF.... you know it's almost time for use to hook up and chase croakers... LOL


----------



## Jamaican Fisher (Mar 28, 2004)

You`re very right kmw.


----------



## French (Jun 18, 2005)

fishing this past Saturday, I picked up two hickory shad fishing at Occoquan. It was real slow

http://www.facebook.com/album.php?aid=278222&id=712167988&l=ccdfda8fe2

Bluefin fishing a few weeks ago was slightly better


----------



## Fish Snatcha (Sep 13, 2009)

My contribution during that time period..

























​


----------



## BigJeff823 (Oct 14, 2002)

I had some good pictures on my phone of Crappies/Perch but I dont have the things you need to put them on the internet;but I did text them to Croaker 83.


----------



## Jamaican Fisher (Mar 28, 2004)

Nice pics Fish Snatcha ... I`m still waiting to catch my first Rock this year.


----------



## Fish Snatcha (Sep 13, 2009)

Appreciate it man I ended up catching 7 more that day.. being out at Sandy P since then have not been as successful.. Maybe this weekend??


----------

